
Building a Gaming PC for 100$: Is It Possible? - ekianjo
https://boilingsteam.com/a-100-usd-quest-to-build-a-linux-gaming-pc/.
======
altmind
This topic is not new, there are a lot of youtube videos about that(and done
in exactly same manner - repurposing used office pc with a new video card).
The resulting machine is not well-thought, why buying SFF case, if your video
card does not fit?

[https://www.youtube.com/user/BlastMode7/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/BlastMode7/videos)

~~~
numpad0
Lease company surplus is always SFF and those SFF always has x16 slot at the
bottom

~~~
sq_
The one problem I’ve run into with retrofits like that is that, even if your
GPU will fit and can pull all it needs from the PCIe slot, the PSUs in the
machines are often too weak to provide the extra wattage needed.

~~~
ekianjo
Check out the article. Works with GPU where no external power supply connector
is needed.

~~~
sq_
Yeah, I saw. Just saying that not all OEM SFF PSUs are sufficient for even the
~75w that a card running on just the power from the slot will draw.

~~~
numpad0
Fun fact: “no external supply” cards are supposed to draw no more than 75W,
emphasis on supposed to, while your point also standing.

------
vortico
I assume you could get better computers by just buying someone's old gaming PC
on Craigslist.

~~~
ekianjo
Maybe but certainly not all the time at the same price point. The
configuration here is widespread and widely available since office computer
stocks and 750ti video video cards are easy to find for cheap as well.

~~~
TylerE
Considering this is buitl around an existing machine that he didn't pay for, I
wouldn't call this an "all the time" build either.

~~~
ekianjo
Lease machines for offices keep getting recycled after x years so there is an
ongoing supply of ever improving office hardware. The same goes for Lenovo
laptops, offices get rid of them after 4 or 5 years and they are available at
low prices on used markets.

~~~
lozaning
the x220 and x230 laptops you can buy for $100 are incredible machines with
another like $45 in parts grab 16GB of ram with a 2.5 ssd and its an entirely
adequate computer for the vast majority of people. Ports, expandability, and
repairability galore.

------
chx
> So, you want a card made for hobbits if you can find one. I did not.

[https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l577547105](https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/l577547105)

The way you find this, first search for say 750ti low profile:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=750ti+low+profile](https://www.google.com/search?q=750ti+low+profile)
then get the model numbers and feed them into the yahoo search. There are not
that many of these (and if you step up to 1050 Ti , even less).

------
k__
_the secret ingredient is crime_

------
spats1990
that was really cool. I like the idea of repurposing old office stock. Does
anyone else actually prefer the smaller form factor desktop cases? I went for
a Fractal Node 202 for current PC build and since then I've taken it in my
checked luggage (well-packed and padded) on two international flights. If you
move every few months/every year or two, or expect to, it's really nice to
have a case that isn't a massive tower and not rely on using your laptop for a
desktop PC. You can just sell your monitor when you move and buy the same one
or a better one when you get set up in your new place.

~~~
jdboyd
I like sff machines like the Dell Optiplex. The problem with them though is
the lack of compatible graphics cards.

~~~
timClicks
sff?

~~~
ThrowawayR2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_form_factor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_form_factor)

------
gibspaulding
I really like projects like this. My current gaming PC (and work from home PC
right now) is an old Dell Precision tower that came with an i7 3770, with an
upgraded PSU and a gtx1060. I built it two years ago for about $350 and it
runs every game I own.

The old motherboard is a bit limiting (no M.2, and I can't get both PCI slots
to work at the same time for some reason), but it was a fun project. It's neat
to reuse the old hardware, and I honestly kind of like the look of the dell's
business cases.

------
thefounder
I wonder if it beats the new mac mini. That would be something....

~~~
runawaybottle
It will definitely run games better compared to the integrated Intel graphics
on a Mac mini or MacBook.

Believe me, I’ve been stupid enough to think MacBooks or Minis can play game.
You can maybe do 30fps on low settings on an old games like WoW on low setting
on those devices.

------
bronco21016
Parsec + paperspace. I guess it depends on how many hours you’re going to play
but $100 is probably going to get you by for months of play.

------
bjoli
I have been using an oldish Lenovo m900 tiny for some time. It covers most of
my needs, in a one litre case. It cost me 130 dollars. A SFF case would mean
the non-low-power CPU which would mean even higher performance.

Once you go down the SBC rabbit hole, computers with a lot less power than
that easily cost just as much when you have all the stuff you need.

------
Crazyontap
Can it run GTA V with a config like this? I haven't played any games in a very
very long time but since I got a free copy of gta yesterday, I may as well
play it once.

What min gpu do you think will be good enough for it? Fwiw I have a ryzen 3500
/ 32gb desktop but a very old graphics card (gt 710 2gb).

~~~
adamhearn
If that is your old PC, just buy a used RX580 for $100 or so and call it a
day.

~~~
Crazyontap
Thanks for the recommendation. Pc is not very old but graphics card surely is
and I never upgraded it since I hardly play any games on it. Probably just
gonna try this game once or twice.

~~~
sq_
An RX 580 would probably run GTA at reasonable frame rates and settings if
your display is 1080p. Doubt it would do too too well at any higher
resolutions though.

~~~
gruez
Not sure how you're coming to that conclusion. A quick search suggests that a
rx 580 should handle 1440p without too much problem.
[https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/kL32iysKuX2AuJ9ncWaJqU-650...](https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/kL32iysKuX2AuJ9ncWaJqU-650-80.png)

~~~
sq_
Apparently I have managed to misremember the heck out of RX 580 benchmarks. I
must've been thinking of RX 480 4GB results or something. I still run GTX
970s, so haven't kept the greatest tabs on anything much newer. Oops.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
RX 580 does come in 4GB version, which is cheaper, but the 8GB isn't more
pricier.

------
nhumrich
Prices based on amazon in the US of the same parts (or similar available
parts) listed.

Computer: $207 Graphics: $55 Ram: $20

Whats interesting is that (s)he was able to buy the computer for cheaper than
the graphics card. And wow, prices are great in japan.

~~~
m463
what about ebay?

------
badrabbit
I've built an x86 box with ssd a few years ago for around a 100 as
well,interesting how peripherals and monitors are excluded from the cost.

~~~
majewsky
Peripherals are trivial to reuse if you already have them, so that's not a
concern for most people. (Emphasis on "most".)

------
2snakes
Lots more options become available with streaming. Geforcenow and shadow are
pretty good FPS at 1080p.

------
julianlam
Sure, depends on the game. Age of Empires will run wonderfully on $100 of
hardware.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
That was my first thought, too:) I've played lots of 0ad and xonotic on $50
machines off eBay; it all depends on your taste for graphics-intensive/new
games.

------
TylerE
Answer: No.

This loose assembly of used parts isn't a gaming pc. Running 5+ year old games
at 30fps doesn't really count.

It's an 8 year old GPU that was fairly low end when new, and 4GB for RAM. That
isn't meeting close to minimum requriements on most non-indie new releases.
This is as much a "gaming PC" as a dusty used PS4.

~~~
II2II
As long as you're enjoying yourself, does it really matter?

In terms of CPU/GPU, my machine isn't much better than the one in the article
yet runs plenty of games. I would be hard pressed to provide a list of games
that I would want to play that won't run on it because: (a) most of the games
that target high end rigs target a particular market segment and (b) there is
an abundance of games that cross genres, art styles, etc. that target lower
spec hardware. Chances are you're going to find something fun to play on low
end hardware if you choose to explore your options rather than limit them.

